# A Timex Electric For Me



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

It's still possible to find, on the market, some the first non-mechanical, electric watches.

This is my new passion, and given the cost of these watches, I think we can afford it









After a couple of buzzing Bulova Accutron, a Wittnauer Electrochron and the Hamilton, last week I got a Timex Electric from this Forum pleasant guy.










The dial is embossed, with a fine effect. The diameter is 35 mm, and is perfect on my wrist.










You may also notice the absence of a crown, which is moved to the back.

What year of production? The seller, a nice English guy faster than the wind in shipment, speaks of early '60s, just like Paul in his site, where he speaks about the interesting movement, a Timex Model 67.

An interesting element is the movement of the second hand that moves very slowly, a second of frequency, just like the current quartz watches. Why did they choose this solution? I heard that this frequency allows saving energy, but I'm not sure.

The position of the battery, eccentric and protruding from the case, reflects the situation of that time, when the batteries were fairly bulky objects :swoon:

The problem is photographing the movement: how can I open the watch case?










A rather peculiar object.

Last sad note: after buying it, I heard that it was the same model on the wrist of poor american spacemen Roger Chaffee :dontgetit:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> Last sad note: after buying it, I heard that it was the same model on the wrist of poor american spacemen Roger Chaffee :dontgetit:


What is truly tragic is that Roger Chaffee's family sold the watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the world of Timex! The backset (mostly made in "West Germany") needs to come out through the front - you need a crystal lifter. :yes:

Exploded views and service info on The Timex Forum here and take the "Manuals and Catalogs" link from there. :to_become_senile:

:weed: oldman:


----------

